# Spotting scope



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, so I broke my bushnell spotting scope, and I'm on the hunt for a new one. Anyone have any recomendations? Would like to hear your opinions/experiences with something in the $350 range. 

Need about 60x to 75x power, prefer angled eyepiece, unless there's a good reason not to have one. 

Let's here it. Thanks in advance.

Zhur


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Can not help you in that price range. Several years back I bought a Swarovski. The next year they came out with the compact design. I could have kicked myself. However it is awesome. I can see mountains and valley's on the moon, literally.

Now I would still consider Swarovski, Zeiss, Nikon and even the Leopuld compact but it is double the money you want to spend.

I spend hours behind my glass during hunting season and I found it pays to spend more money for the ease of use, less eye fatigue, etc.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have had good luck with nikon optics of all types


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Alpen has been good.


----------

